# black gravel with black rhom...



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i just changed my light natural colored gravel that i had my 10" guyana rhom in to black, he seems to already be a bit darker. what have you rhom owners experienced in the amount of change of their color? alot? a little?

thnx,
george


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

When I put my Xingu on Black gravel, I noticed a Huge Diference, he got much darker


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I noticed this also with my first rhom but with my diamond it doesn't really change
that much at all.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> When I put my Xingu on Black gravel, I noticed a Huge Diference, he got much darker


 my rhom is 2" and he is jet black with the black gravel


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I also noticed a huge difference. I had my old rhom with black gravel and black backround and he was really dark. When I sold my rhom to my buddy, he put the rhom with sand as substrate and he turned really light, almost like a xingu. I think black gravel makes rhoms look darker and meaner.


----------



## ransomsix (Nov 13, 2003)

I added a darker gravel in my rhom tank a while back (granted he's still relatively small, 4-inches or so), and he did appear darker, but I think a lot of it has to do with his silver-ish color being reflective. Lighter gravel will reflect some light onto him, even if it's not white gravel, whereas black or dark gravel absorbs a lot of the light and provides less reflection. What I'm saying is I think my rhom being darker is a combination of perception and light reflection and perhaps a bit of actual darkening. Just what I've experienced anyway. Maybe yours actually got physically darker.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, black gravel enhance darkest Rhom colors...the darker the gravel the darker the Rhom :nod: ...you should post some before/after pics :nod: ...!


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

would black sand work aswell?

Making him dark?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Nice Sweet lu post some pictures of your jet black baby!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

ransomsix said:


> What I'm saying is I think my rhom being darker is a combination of perception and light reflection and perhaps a bit of actual darkening. Just what I've experienced anyway.


 exactly. That's where I stand.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

black gravel made my rhom black to


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

that would look super nice 
light blue or sky blue gravel looks nice with rhoms to heh


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Usually, P's try and blend in their environment. If ones tank has too much lighting and colorfull decors, his Ps might look more bright. Black sand, black gravel, and even black background makes it look more mean and darker in color.. sometimes making its natural colors deeper.

_*Moved to Equipments*_


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

i agree


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey George. How you doin ??? I would say major change. 
Regular gravel
View attachment 45484

Black Sand
View attachment 45485


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

the second picture is also a lot darker, the picture itself that is so its hard to compare


----------

